# Making equiretangular photos 360° complete



## gargamel (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, and i dont know if im in right category.
I've buy it a Canon Rebel Xsi, just for one prupose, shot a complete panorama of my store.  I already have searched all over the web, how its the process to shoot this kind of photos, and im kind lost here.
First, i've build it a tripod with 3 axis, X, Y, Z, like nodal ninja..
This is for calibrate de parallax right?
My lenses are a 18-55 original from Canon, and i bought too a fish-eye lens adapter Richarm 58mm Super Fisheye Lens 0.25X.
This fisheye have some problems, blured on the corners, and chromatic aberration in all objetcs, well, i think this can be corrected in photoshop or lightroom right?

My question is, with this equipment how is the metod that i could use to get a real full 360 panorama?
6 photos horizontal on of top and one of bottom? 

I've tried to stich the photos but the software cand find the point controls, even manually.
Someone has a link tutorial or have some tips for me?
Im kind lost in how can i do this 360° x 360°!!!
Apreciatte any help..


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 14, 2009)

You're jumping into something that people (like me) spend a ton of money to do correctly. First off, making your own tripod may not be such a good idea.

As far as alignment goes, you need to find the nodal point of your camera/lens configuration (this is different for each lens/camera setup). here's a video that will help with that: 




This is a good site (and software package) that will get you started as well: Photo stitching software 360 degree Panorama image software - PTGui

Also lots of information here: Links - PTGui

Here's the head I use on my 5D with a 12mm lens: Manfrotto : Panoramic Photography

Once I stich the images together I use this software to create the 360 (although you have a ton of choices): Flash and QTVR Panorama Converter - Pano2VR - Garden Gnome Software

Lastly, here's some examples (they are tests and will take a bit to load):

http://www.bluegrassphotography.net/QTVR/

http://www.bluegrassphotography.net/TestPanoramics/05-03-09-BackyardPano-3-2.html


----------

